# Tremenda paliza recibieron dos hombres por dos travelos en un restaurante de comida rápica



## frenlib (6 Ene 2023)

Analicemos el hecho. Dos hombres parecen reclamar algo a los dos travelos tranquilamente, luego uno le ha llamado maricón a uno de los travelos y se dan de hostias, la situación sube de nivel hasta el punto de que los dos travelos pegan a los dos hombres con claras intenciones de asesinarlos o dejarlos muy mal, los tacones pueden causar graves daños irreversibles incluyendo la muerte, los usaron como armas contra los dos hombres claramente desarmados.

Probablemente los dos hombres agredidos físicamente son unos subnormales que estaban provocando a los travelos, pero la reacción de los travelos fue totalmente injustificada ya que reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado, además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio, si una persona le pega a otra está atentando contra su integridad física y eso es un acto criminal. Por ende los agresores travelos deberían ir a prisión y pagar los daños cometidos contra las víctimas.

Por muy imbécil que sea un agresor verbal, devolverle la agresión de manera física es un acto criminal e injustificado.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Ene 2023)

"Maricón asqueroso" dice el zambo.


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Ene 2023)

La cosa iba bien hasta q se quitó el zapato.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (6 Ene 2023)

Ahora si creo en los nuevos super héroes de Marvel…

Como fue???


----------



## cortoplacista (6 Ene 2023)

Pegar con los tacones mostrando las tetas ofendido porque le han llamado maricón, supongo que prefiere ser tratado como Navy SEAL...y el otre un Spetsnaz, que bonita es la diversidad.


----------



## EduardoMoto (6 Ene 2023)

Un tacón en la cabeza te puede matar. No sería el primero.hace poco a un portero de discoteca


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Ene 2023)

Que cualquier transexual le mete la paliza de su vida a cualquier cuñao rancio, homófobo y gordito del foro, ya se sabía hace mucho, no hacía falta ilustrarlo.

Los trans de ese tipo que salen en el vídeo, están curtidos de la calle, la noche es peligrosa.


----------



## opilano (6 Ene 2023)

En ese vídeo las mariconas no son los de los tacones.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Ene 2023)

bullish consensus dijo:


> La cosa iba bien hasta q se quitó el zapato.



El zapato resulta decisivo en la pelea, sí. Parece que le parte la ceja. No pasa nada, pero es muy espectacular porque se pone de sangre todo como un matagorrino.


----------



## PACOJONES (6 Ene 2023)

Tiene tiempo el vídeo ya


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Probablemente los dos hombres agredidos físicamente son unos subnormales que estaban provocando a los travelos, pero la reacción de los travelos fue totalmente injustificada ya que reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado, además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio, si una persona le pega a otra está atentando contra su integridad física y eso es un acto criminal. Por ende los agresores travelos deberían ir a prisión y pagar los daños cometidos contra las víctimas.
> 
> 
> .



La reacción de cualquier TRANSMARICABOLLISTA es impredecible, son enfermos mentales, gente tarada con graves problemas psíquicos , hombres que sueñan con pollas en el culo… es como esos niños deficientes mentales que de estar pacíficos de repente intentan estrangular a alguien, las taras mentales traen esas cosas y por mucho que digan los progres los travelos y derivados SON TARADOS, lo mejor es apartarse de ellos rápidamente o si son ellos los provocadores GOLPEAR SALVAJEMENTE PARA NEUTRALIZARLOS.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Ene 2023)

Hay gente que alterna en cualquier sitio. Luego pasa lo que tiene que pasar.


----------



## GongorayArgote (6 Ene 2023)

Juder vaya paquetazo que se le ve a la maricona

el tiburón el tiburón 

No homo.


----------



## NIKK (6 Ene 2023)

Pensaba que eran mas valientes, menudos mariconazos dejándose pegar por dos mujeres    ; fueron a por lana.....


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ene 2023)

La gorda travesti sudaca le mete con un tacón y eso viene a ser un arma contundente en cierta manera, de hecho le golpea repetidamente en la cara y los ojos, de forma que es muy posible que por un momento el hombre se quedara sin poder ver... de ahí el resultado. A mi eso no me hubiera pasado porque en ese extremo saco navaja y los travelos no ven un nuevo día.


----------



## Ergot Rye (6 Ene 2023)

bullish consensus dijo:


> La cosa iba bien hasta q se quitó el zapato.



Hace tiempo que deberían haber incluido los tacones como armas blancas.


----------



## Cipoton (6 Ene 2023)

pues los travelos pegan como si fuesen mujeres, la verdad sea dicha, y a un hombre nunca se le ocurriria quitarse el zapato y pegar con el, mis dies a esas 2 mujeres


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 Ene 2023)

Del primer meco que le meto al bujarra le mando al walhalla de los trasexuados.


----------



## Ordel (6 Ene 2023)

Están podridos por dentro, tienen almas enfermas, son la maldad.


----------



## Willvanperez (6 Ene 2023)

A estos desgraciados deberian de gasearlos… los travelos claro
Soy mujer dice el enfermo sidoso
Yo votare VOX para limpiar la sociedad de mierda


----------



## Escombridos (6 Ene 2023)

NIKK dijo:


> Pensaba que eran mas valientes, menudos mariconazos dejándose pegar por dos mujeres    ; fueron a por lana.....



Que dos mujeres? .... ¿Donde?


----------



## Escombridos (6 Ene 2023)

Son seres del maligno, belzebuth y pazuzu les protegen.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Ene 2023)

Willvanperez dijo:


> A estos desgraciados deberian de gasearlos… los travelos claro
> Soy mujer dice el enfermo sidoso
> Yo votare VOX para limpiar la sociedad de mierda




Madre mía, vaya comentarios de enfermo, de odio y de delito, luego cuando calopez entrega vuestras IPs a la Guardia Civil y os empuran, como al chalado ese de Ripoll o al Los Liadora, venís aquí llorando... en fin.


----------



## lefebre (6 Ene 2023)

Los maricas son muy inestables. Hombres con la inestabilidad de una mujer, amen de su enfermedad.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Ene 2023)

¿En cuántas televisiones habéis visto que El Zendal, el almacén de Ayuso, con solo 53 pacientes, acumula en 2022 contratos a dedo que suman 15 millones de lereles?


----------



## alex_alex (6 Ene 2023)

Me parece muy bien anda que no hay gente metiéndose con ellos y no hacen nada.


----------



## Widowmaker (6 Ene 2023)

_reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado_

Pues tanto como agredir verbalmente a quien no te ha hecho nada.


----------



## TALEBIANO (6 Ene 2023)

Qué mala coordinación física la del tipo, ese no ha practicado deporte en su vida.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (6 Ene 2023)

jajajajajajjaajajajaj todo son risas hasta k los trabelos sacan los puños de hombre, tomad nota incels burbujarras foreros


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (6 Ene 2023)

alex_alex dijo:


> Me parece muy bien anda que no hay gente metiéndose con ellos y no hacen nada.



exacto, q se jodan

lastima no los mataran jajaajajajaa


----------



## TALEBIANO (6 Ene 2023)

Widowmaker dijo:


> _reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado_
> 
> Pues tanto como agredir verbalmente a quien no te ha hecho nada.



Totalmente de acuerdo. No puedes pretender insultar a alguien y que el insultado no te parta la cara porque "es desproporcional". Nunca sabes cómo va a reaccionar alguien, debes barajar la posibilidad de que en lugar de insultarte proporcionalmente te suelte un puñetazo.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (6 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que cualquier transexual le mete la paliza de su vida a cualquier cuñao rancio, homófobo y gordito del foro, ya se sabía hace mucho, no hacía falta ilustrarlo.
> 
> Los trans de ese tipo que salen en el vídeo, están curtidos de la calle, la noche es peligrosa.



y ademas nutre que flipas


----------



## elena francis (6 Ene 2023)

La fuerza de un hombre combinada con la mala leche de una muer.

Esos dos idiotas han aprendido una lección que no olvidarán.

Se llama Darwinismo.


----------



## baifo (6 Ene 2023)

Cuatro hombres se pelean


----------



## socrates99 (6 Ene 2023)

Y sin utilizar el bolso,se nota que eran machos.


----------



## Paobas (6 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que cualquier transexual le mete la paliza de su vida a cualquier cuñao rancio, homófobo y gordito del foro, ya se sabía hace mucho, no hacía falta ilustrarlo.
> 
> Los trans de ese tipo que salen en el vídeo, están curtidos de la calle, la noche es peligrosa.



Tú y los travelos dais el mismo asco, saco de pulgas rojo.


----------



## Paobas (6 Ene 2023)

Fuera cuál fuera el resultado de la pelea se sabía el final de antemano: Ganaba la pareja de hombres.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Analicemos el hecho. Dos hombres parecen reclamar algo a los dos travelos tranquilamente, luego uno le ha llamado maricón a uno de los travelos y se dan de hostias, la situación sube de nivel hasta el punto de que los dos travelos pegan a los dos hombres con claras intenciones de asesinarlos o dejarlos muy mal, los tacones pueden causar graves daños irreversibles incluyendo la muerte, los usaron como armas contra los dos hombres claramente desarmados.
> 
> Probablemente los dos hombres agredidos físicamente son unos subnormales que estaban provocando a los travelos, pero la reacción de los travelos fue totalmente injustificada ya que reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado, además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio, si una persona le pega a otra está atentando contra su integridad física y eso es un acto criminal. Por ende los agresores travelos deberían ir a prisión y pagar los daños cometidos contra las víctimas.
> 
> ...



Naada a llorar a la lloreria puto soyboy.
Si te vas a poner farruco con lo que sea respaldarlo siendo un hombre y sabiendote defender, llorarle a la poli pa que te protejan de 2 travelos que te han hostiado por ser un bocachancla demuestra que la putilla *eres tú.*


----------



## Ultraboost (6 Ene 2023)

Ole sus huevos


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Ene 2023)

Ya salió en Burbuja.


----------



## ray merryman (6 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que cualquier transexual le mete la paliza de su vida a cualquier cuñao rancio, homófobo y gordito del foro, ya se sabía hace mucho, no hacía falta ilustrarlo.
> 
> Los trans de ese tipo que salen en el vídeo, están curtidos de la calle, la noche es peligrosa.



Da para dibujito de los tuyos


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Ene 2023)

Nunca infravaloreis a un enemigo, aunque sea un maricon, un travelo o mida 1,50m

Esos cuñaos han recibido porque son subnormales.

Si vas a meterte con alguien, tendras que estar preparado para defenderte/atacar.

Los travelos no dejan de ser tios maricones, pero tios a fin de cuentas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Ene 2023)

De siempre es sabido que los trans, travelos, etc, son gente que tiene reacciones bastante agresivas e impredecibles. Provocarles es arriesgarte a una movida como esta.


----------



## cerilloprieto (6 Ene 2023)

Homosexualidad y violencia-crimen van unidos. Por eso Sion patrocina esa creación de Satán, y utiliza como punta de lanza contra la civilización.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Ene 2023)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. No puedes pretender insultar a alguien y que el insultado no te parta la cara porque "es desproporcional". Nunca sabes cómo va a reaccionar alguien, debes barajar la posibilidad de que en lugar de insultarte proporcionalmente te suelte un puñetazo.



Que tomen nota los que van de justicieros llamando irresponsables y asesinos a los que no llevamos mascarilla.


----------



## brickworld (6 Ene 2023)

Tremenda golpisa de los travelos… ese hombre no ha jugado al final fight o era en el streets of rage donde salían los travelos que zurraban  ?


----------



## Wotan2021 (6 Ene 2023)

Qué manía con llamarlos travelos, son claramente mujeres, sois unos fachas. Por cierto vaya hostias que pega el del pelo rojo.


----------



## Galvani (6 Ene 2023)

¿Que quiere decir lo de cómo fue? Que esperpéntico.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Ene 2023)

Es como si Almodovar y Tarantino se hubieran propuesto hacer una película juntos


----------



## Polirisitas (6 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que cualquier transexual le mete la paliza de su vida a cualquier cuñao rancio, homófobo y gordito del foro, ya se sabía hace mucho, no hacía falta ilustrarlo.
> 
> Los trans de ese tipo que salen en el vídeo, están curtidos de la calle, la noche es peligrosa.



me espero al cómic


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Jojo, esos tiene menos huevos que los travelos, a mí como me pega con el zapato me dan vía libre a defenderme usando mi fuerza.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que cualquier transexual le mete la paliza de su vida a cualquier cuñao rancio, homófobo y gordito del foro, ya se sabía hace mucho, no hacía falta ilustrarlo.
> 
> Los trans de ese tipo que salen en el vídeo, están curtidos de la calle, la noche es peligrosa.



No nos pasemos, se les ve que no han querido usar la fuerza, tal vez esas trans pertenecerían a alguna mafia. Parece República Dominicana por el habla.


----------



## Gatoo_ (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> ...reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado, además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio



Qué barbaridad


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (6 Ene 2023)

Hay gente que va por la vida en plan altivo y prepotente librándose de que les partan la cara una vez tras otra así durante años y años... Y cada vez se crecen más y más. Suele darse en mujeres, por motivos obvios de que no se les puede tocar y en maromos de complexión tirando a grande. Estos dos me da que hoy se les ha acabado la racha, así que puede que sea desproporcionado lo recibido pero seguro que merecerse unas cuantas hostias bien dadas por todas las que han hecho anteriormente no me parece nada mal.


----------



## Widowmaker (6 Ene 2023)

Y otra vez, vas y les tocas los cojones.


----------



## lefebre (6 Ene 2023)

alex_alex dijo:


> Me parece muy bien anda que no hay gente metiéndose con ellos y no hacen nada.



Se ve que no conoces a ninguno. Lo que dices aplica a cualquier esquizofrénico.


----------



## lefebre (6 Ene 2023)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Y otra vez, vas y les tocas los cojones.



Son peligrosos. Es como hacerle una broma a un mendigo, le la juegas literalmente. Está pasando como con Disney y los animales salvajes: la gente les va perdiendo el miedo, y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Helion + (6 Ene 2023)

El respeto y el decoro no debería de entender de ideología o de nada. 
Si tocas los huevos te dan para el pelo , mala suerte.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que cualquier transexual le mete la paliza de su vida a cualquier cuñao rancio, homófobo y gordito del foro, ya se sabía hace mucho, no hacía falta ilustrarlo.
> 
> Los trans de ese tipo que salen en el vídeo, están curtidos de la calle, la noche es peligrosa.



Son travolos que se dedican a la prostitucion y llevan navaja...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ene 2023)

*"Mariconsones"* Fidel Castro Dixit


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Ene 2023)

Casi a la misma hora subimos el mismo tweet en un hilo , solo que el mio en guardería... recién veo esto ..
.es épico el vídeo


----------



## NoRTH (6 Ene 2023)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Tiene tiempo el vídeo ya




un tiempico si


----------



## perrosno (6 Ene 2023)

Ay dio mio!!!   Y los psiquiatricos vacíos


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Ene 2023)

Los agredidos son una pareja de gays o me lo parece a mi.


----------



## chocolate (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Analicemos el hecho. Dos hombres parecen reclamar algo a los dos travelos tranquilamente, luego uno le ha llamado maricón a uno de los travelos y se dan de hostias, la situación sube de nivel hasta el punto de que los dos travelos pegan a los dos hombres con claras intenciones de asesinarlos o dejarlos muy mal, los tacones pueden causar graves daños irreversibles incluyendo la muerte, los usaron como armas contra los dos hombres claramente desarmados.
> 
> Probablemente los dos hombres agredidos físicamente son unos subnormales que estaban provocando a los travelos, pero la reacción de los travelos fue totalmente injustificada ya que reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado, además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio, si una persona le pega a otra está atentando contra su integridad física y eso es un acto criminal. Por ende los agresores travelos deberían ir a prisión y pagar los daños cometidos contra las víctimas.
> 
> ...



Los dos agredidos son a) unos subnormales al creer que no eran hombres contra quien peleaban y b) basura paguitera borracha y vaga de bar sin media ostia.

Me nutre las ostias que se han llevado, son los tipicos cuñaos bocachanclas de bar paco de mierda acostumbrados a vacilar al personal y se han llevado su merecido. La pena es que no hayan dejado al viejo barrigudo de la camiseta verde en coma.



Archimanguina dijo:


> Los agredidos son una pareja de gays o me lo parece a mi.



Son dos guarros vagos que viven de pagas


pd: a la de rojo melafo (pd: no homo)


----------



## Vaross (6 Ene 2023)

brickworld dijo:


> Tremenda golpisa de los travelos… ese hombre no ha jugado al final fight o era en el streets of rage donde salían los travelos que zurraban  ?



El street of rage y los travelos venían si no recuerdo mal 2 o 3 juntos, jajaja


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Probablemente los dos hombres agredidos físicamente son unos subnormales que estaban provocando a los travelos, pero la reacción de los travelos fue totalmente injustificada ya que *reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado,* además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio, si una persona le pega a otra está atentando contra su integridad física y eso es un acto criminal. Por ende los agresores travelos deberían ir a prisión y pagar los daños cometidos contra las víctimas.
> 
> Por muy imbécil que sea un agresor verbal, devolverle la agresión de manera física es un acto criminal e injustificado.
> 
> ...



disculpa pero tu progresismo me da asco
la buena educacion se enseña con violencia.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Ene 2023)

Intento de asesinato con ensañamiento. Delito de lesiones con arma blanca. Con un abogado mediano trinca 15k € de indemnización.


----------



## patroclus (6 Ene 2023)

Estamos en el gobierno mundial de las feminazis y travelos, si tito adolf levantara la cabeza.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (6 Ene 2023)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ¿En cuántas televisiones habéis visto que El Zendal, el almacén de Ayuso, con solo 53 pacientes, acumula en 2022 contratos a dedo que suman 15 millones de lereles?



En las mismas donde se ha visto entrar en la cárcel a los condenados de la PSOE por el caso de los ERE de Andalucía.


----------



## Marvelita (6 Ene 2023)

En el momento en el que se te levantan y se te ponen en esa posicion de superioridad tienes la mitad de la pelea perdida; pero en el momento pues no te das cuenta.

El travelo, guste o no, maneja la situacion fiscia y psicologicamente.

En el momento que te amenazan con un "te vuelo la cara" le agarras de los pelos y tiras para abajo para que se de con la mesa. Te sientes amenazado, ves una agresion inminente y listo. La pensa es que ahora te defiendes de uno de estos y te vas preso por delito de odio. Y estoy casi seguro que se condeno mas el "maricon" que la agresion... cuando si no fueran travelos un maricon o un gilipollas no tiene repercusion legal.

La pena es que ya no puedes pelearte sin decir tacos ni nada...


Seguramente el les denuncio a "ellas" por esa paliza y ellas a el por el maricon (ojo solo a uno)... y casi seguro que salio peor la condena al tio ese con agravente que estar tirado en el suelo y te sigan dando patadas.

Eso si, lamentable el hombre ese como pega...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Ene 2023)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El zapato resulta decisivo en la pelea, sí. Parece que le parte la ceja. No pasa nada, pero es muy espectacular porque se pone de sangre todo como un matagorrino.




Es lo que tienen a mano, y se sienten muy ofendidas por que este par de subnormales les faltaron al respeto.

por mi parte todo correcto. paliza bien merecida, y la proxima vez se lo pensarán ,mejor.

los trans los avisan de que se callen y lo dejen. una disculpa en ese momento por parte de los mierdecillas seguro que hubiera suavizado la situación. pero en ligar de eso les llamó MARICON, y ahi explotaron.

repito. paliza muy necesaria y merecida.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Por muy imbécil que sea un agresor verbal,* devolverle la agresión de manera física es un acto criminal e injustificado*.
> 
> (...)




Pues si, pero es una de los riesgos que asumes cuando provocas a un desconocido. Bien apalizado está, se lo ha buscado y bien buscado. A mi no me caen bien los travolos, así que cuando veo uno me limito a mantener las distancias. Lo último que deseo es un enfrentamiento con un miembro del colectivo LGTBIXMKÑD*?!; tengo todas las de perder de una forma u otra.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Ene 2023)

lefebre dijo:


> Los maricas son muy inestables. Hombres con la inestabilidad de una mujer, amen de su enfermedad.



Serán todo lo que tu quieras. pero si no les faltas al respeto, seguro que no vas a tener problemas con ellos.


----------



## Alex001 (6 Ene 2023)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Tiene tiempo el vídeo ya



Si.


----------



## Elcyber (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Analicemos el hecho. Dos hombres parecen reclamar algo a los dos travelos tranquilamente, luego uno le ha llamado maricón a uno de los travelos y se dan de hostias, la situación sube de nivel hasta el punto de que los dos travelos pegan a los dos hombres con claras intenciones de asesinarlos o dejarlos muy mal, los tacones pueden causar graves daños irreversibles incluyendo la muerte, los usaron como armas contra los dos hombres claramente desarmados.
> 
> Probablemente los dos hombres agredidos físicamente son unos subnormales que estaban provocando a los travelos, pero la reacción de los travelos fue totalmente injustificada ya que reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado, además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio, si una persona le pega a otra está atentando contra su integridad física y eso es un acto criminal. Por ende los agresores travelos deberían ir a prisión y pagar los daños cometidos contra las víctimas.
> 
> ...



Ya saben la razón de que prostitutas y maricones usen siempre esos zapatos. 
Ese taco es un puñal legal.


----------



## Willvanperez (6 Ene 2023)

Sorprendente la cantidad de homos closeteros que defienden a los travelos sidosos
Que asco dais homos rojos de mierda


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Ene 2023)

Hace escasamente unos meses, un supuesto homosexual recibio una paliza o algo parecido de unos españoles, salio en todos lados, luego se vio que no hubo agresion ni nada y fue todo inventado. Las agresiones moros a homosexuales por lo demas, NO EXISTEN a tenor de los medios de comunicacion.


----------



## frenlib (6 Ene 2023)

A mí me da igual la orientación sexual de un tío, mientras se comporte civilizadamente todo bien. Pero estos dos son unos salvajes y merecen prisión de por vida.


----------



## lefebre (6 Ene 2023)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Serán todo lo que tu quieras. pero si no les faltas al respeto, seguro que no vas a tener problemas con ellos.



El tema es que si me disfrazo de nazi, con mi vigotito de Hitler y todo, debo esperar que lo mismo alguien "me falte al respeto" y me llame nazi.
Sea justo o no, si vas haciendo el mamarracho, y obviamente habiendo colectivos que puedan sentirse violentados por tus mamarrachadas, pues quién está faltando al respeto a quién es algo muy relativo.


----------



## fayser (6 Ene 2023)

Qué pelea más lamentable.

Sospecho que es una pelea entre gays y trans, tampoco me extraña, se llevan a matar.


----------



## Kurten (6 Ene 2023)

Me alegro. Más le tendría que haber pasado a esos dos homófobos

Saludos


----------



## Kurten (6 Ene 2023)

fayser dijo:


> Qué pelea más lamentable.
> 
> Sospecho que es una pelea entre gays y trans, tampoco me extraña, se llevan a matar.



Que coño, escuchate el video. Son 2 nazis insultando a las chicas trans

Saludos


----------



## Galvani (6 Ene 2023)

Les tocaron mucho los huevos seguro. Los gays si dan por culo y no repetan.


----------



## 21creciente (6 Ene 2023)

Si peleas, golpes certeros y salir por patas


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Analicemos el hecho. Dos hombres parecen reclamar algo a los dos travelos tranquilamente, luego uno le ha llamado maricón a uno de los travelos y se dan de hostias, la situación sube de nivel hasta el punto de que los dos travelos pegan a los dos hombres con claras intenciones de asesinarlos o dejarlos muy mal, los tacones pueden causar graves daños irreversibles incluyendo la muerte, los usaron como armas contra los dos hombres claramente desarmados.
> 
> Probablemente los dos hombres agredidos físicamente son unos subnormales que estaban provocando a los travelos, pero la reacción de los travelos fue totalmente injustificada ya que reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado, además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio, si una persona le pega a otra está atentando contra su integridad física y eso es un acto criminal. Por ende los agresores travelos deberían ir a prisión y pagar los daños cometidos contra las víctimas.
> 
> ...



ajajajajaaj menudo par de pringados dejarse avasallar asi por dos travelas XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## frenlib (6 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Me alegro. Más le tendría que haber pasado a esos dos homófobos
> 
> Saludos



Qué te calles maricon


----------



## Kurten (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Qué te calles maricon



Preguntaselo a tu madre   

Saludos


----------



## frenlib (6 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Preguntaselo a tu madre
> 
> Saludos



Fuera de mi hilo, pesao


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ene 2023)

21creciente dijo:


> Si peleas, golpes certeros y salir por patas



Mejor puñalada sorpresiva al corazón o al cuello y salir por patas y así dejas hasta al más macho de la Tierra llorando como una nena porque sabe que se va a morir...


----------



## fayser (6 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Que coño, escuchate el video. Son 2 nazis insultando a las chicas trans
> 
> Saludos



Yo sólo oigo hablar a los travelos, apenas oigo abrir la boca a los otros dos salvo para decirle "cállate maricón", ¿de dónde sacas que son dos nazis?


----------



## Felson (6 Ene 2023)

Ahora sí que estoy a favor de que se integren en competiciones femeninas, de Sumo o boxeo, por ejemplo. Creo que nos darían una gran lección... o a algunas.


----------



## Mark_ (6 Ene 2023)

Esas dos "señoritas" tienen mas testosterona que todo el foro junto.


----------



## frenlib (6 Ene 2023)

fayser dijo:


> Yo sólo oigo hablar a los travelos, apenas oigo abrir la boca a los otros dos salvo para decirle "cállate maricón", ¿de dónde sacas que son dos nazis?



Es un trol, no le des más cuerda.


----------



## Ironlord (6 Ene 2023)

Rextor88 dijo:


> La gorda travesti sudaca le mete con un tacón y eso viene a ser un arma contundente en cierta manera, de hecho le golpea repetidamente en la cara y los ojos, de forma que es muy posible que por un momento el hombre se quedara sin poder ver... de ahí el resultado. A mi eso no me hubiera pasado porque en ese extremo saco navaja y los travelos no ven un nuevo día.



Qué generoso y tolerante. Hubieran salido operados de penectomía y gratis.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Ene 2023)

*ESTA PELEA PUEDE HABER SUCEDIDO PERFECTAMENTE EN EL CENTRO DE MADRID, PORQUE LA FAUNA ES LA MISMA*

@eL PERRO 
@eljusticiero 
@apocalippsis


----------



## butricio (6 Ene 2023)

Esos zapatos son punzones


----------



## roquerol (6 Ene 2023)

No están bien de la cabeza y la gente "normal" no debería tratar con ellos. Es como el "loco" del pueblo que va hablando solo por la calle... ¿qué haces? ni lo miras, es invisible, sigues tu camino y no te relacionas con él. Pues lo mismo.


----------



## ANS² (6 Ene 2023)

que se jodan

si los invertidos iban a su bola sin meterse con nadie, nadie les puede decir nada

si alguien toca los huevos a otro (y en este caso tocaron 4) de forma gratuita, debe asumir la posibilidad de morir por la probabilidad de haber topado con alguien mal de la cabeza


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Ene 2023)

ES EN REPÚBLICA DOMINICANA. El acento es de allí. Tiene pinta de pelea por dronjas. Vamos, que esos están todos metidos en mafias de traficantes de dronjas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Ene 2023)

que nutricion, un travelo no deja de ser un hombre que lucha contra la discriminacion que sufre por ser hombre, los otros son unos manginas que ni siquiera son conscientes de ser parias por el hecho de ser hombres y que atacan a quienes quieren dejar de serlo, traidores a los de su propio sexo...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Ene 2023)

ANS² dijo:


> que se jodan
> 
> si los invertidos iban a su bola sin meterse con nadie, nadie les puede decir nada
> 
> si alguien toca los huevos a otro (y en este caso tocaron 4) de forma gratuita, debe asumir la posibilidad de morir por la probabilidad de haber topado con alguien mal de la cabeza



debieron pensar que pegarian como mujeres...


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Ene 2023)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *ESTA PELEA PUEDE HABER SUCEDIDO PERFECTAMENTE EN EL CENTRO DE MADRID, PORQUE LA FAUNA ES LA MISMA*
> 
> @eL PERRO
> @eljusticiero
> @apocalippsis



Yo no tengo nada contra los travelos, al menos esos se transforman porque se creen mujeres, que se jodan les han dado bien. El pervertido maricon es el que no me gusta. Tendre en cuenta lo de los tacones por eso cuando alguna se los saque entonces ire al grano.


----------



## lefebre (6 Ene 2023)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Mejor puñalada sorpresiva al corazón o al cuello y salir por patas y así dejas hasta al más macho de la Tierra llorando como una nena porque sabe que se va a morir...



Lo que se suele decir hacerle un Palomino.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Ene 2023)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Yo no tengo nada contra los travelos, al menos esos se transforman porque se creen mujeres, que se jodan les han dado bien.



No es "tener nada contra los travelos", es la sensación de PUTA DELINCUENCIA que rodea todo. De putrefacción. ¿A ti te gusta salir de remar, entrar en un antro y además encontrarte esta escena? En una SOCIEDAD NORMAL Y EQUILIBRADA no ocurriría.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Ene 2023)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ¿En cuántas televisiones habéis visto que El Zendal, el almacén de Ayuso, con solo 53 pacientes, acumula en 2022 contratos a dedo que suman 15 millones de lereles?



que disfruten no haber votado a vOx...


----------



## lefebre (6 Ene 2023)

fayser dijo:


> Yo sólo oigo hablar a los travelos, apenas oigo abrir la boca a los otros dos salvo para decirle "cállate maricón", ¿de dónde sacas que son dos nazis?



Es obvio. Todo el mundo es nazi, salvo racializados y diversos. Eso es así. Así que lleva toda la razón.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Ene 2023)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> que disfruten no haber votado a vOx...



Si, los honrados y para nada LAMECAYETANOS de Vox XD XD XD


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Ene 2023)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> No es "tener nada contra los travelos", es la sensación de PUTA DELINCUENCIA que rodea todo. De putrefacción. ¿A ti te gusta salir de remar, entrar en un antro y además encontrarte esta escena? En una SOCIEDAD NORMAL Y EQUILIBRADA no ocurriría.



Pero que los que tienen la culpa son esos dos idiotas que se han metido con ellos y encima les llaman maricones SABIENDO QUE SE HAN TRANSFORMADO EN MUJERES, entonces yo soy el primero en meterles una ostia a ese par DE MARICONES.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Ene 2023)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Si, los honrados y para nada LAMECAYETANOS de Vox XD XD XD



si acaban con la VIOGEN y toda la legislacion discriminatoria hasta convertir en genderless todas las leyes, decretos y normas, esta bien pagado con todo lo que quieran robar...


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Ene 2023)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> si acaban con la VIOGEN y toda la legislacion discriminatoria hasta convertir en genderless todas las leyes, decretos y normas, esta bien pagado con todo lo que quieran robar...



No des ideas, que estos son capaces de liberalizar las hostias domésticas a las mujres...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Ene 2023)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero que los que tienen la culpa son esos dos idiotas que se han metido con ellos y encima les llaman maricones SABIENDO QUE SE HAN TRANSFORMADO EN MUJERES, entonces yo soy el primero en meterles una ostia a ese par DE MARICONES.



Entiendo. Tu país es El Salvador y las maras donde todo se soluciona a tiros.


----------



## Perfecta Hijaputa (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Analicemos el hecho. Dos hombres parecen reclamar algo a los dos travelos tranquilamente, luego uno le ha llamado maricón a uno de los travelos y se dan de hostias, la situación sube de nivel hasta el punto de que los dos travelos pegan a los dos hombres con claras intenciones de asesinarlos o dejarlos muy mal, los tacones pueden causar graves daños irreversibles incluyendo la muerte, los usaron como armas contra los dos hombres claramente desarmados.
> 
> Probablemente los dos hombres agredidos físicamente son unos subnormales que estaban provocando a los travelos, pero la reacción de los travelos fue totalmente injustificada ya que reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado, además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio, si una persona le pega a otra está atentando contra su integridad física y eso es un acto criminal. Por ende los agresores travelos deberían ir a prisión y pagar los daños cometidos contra las víctimas.
> 
> Por muy imbécil que sea un agresor verbal, devolverle la agresión de manera física es un acto criminal e injustificado.




     

Lo siento pero yo ahí sólo veo una lucha de hombres V.S hombres con peluca, jajaja. Y bien que se nota a juzgar por los furtivos ataques que reciben los heteros.


----------



## Esse est deus (6 Ene 2023)

Violencia vicaria.


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Ene 2023)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Entiendo. Tu país es El Salvador y las maras donde todo se soluciona a tiros.



Entiendo dice y en el video iba el puto viejo ese cagado despues que lo depilasen y el otro payaso ya quietecito, ya no habla juas, juasss, juassssss PARTIDA DE MARICONES


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Ene 2023)

Les dieron ultimátum para que cerraran la boca y siguieron... meterse con la gente acarrea resultados así.
Aunque han salido bien parados, yo vi en directo (tan directo que me manché de sangre al separar la pelea) a dos travestis pelearse con un tipo que se estaba mofando de ellos.
Con uno luchó cuerpo a cuerpo , el tipo lo derribó al suelo y empezó a estrangularlo, pero por detrás su compañero sacó el tacón del bolso y empezó a darle en la cabeza no menos de 30 taconazos, la escena era subrealista, la sangre caía sobre la cara del travesti
que estaba en el suelo,...había un charco de sangre en el suelo, muy desagradable todo.
Nunca mas volvió a meterse con ellos (era un barrio donde ambos vivían).


----------



## aldebariano (6 Ene 2023)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Entiendo. Tu país es El Salvador y las maras donde todo se soluciona a tiros.



Disculpe hustec pero El Salvador dejó de tener maras hace tiempo con Bukele en el poder. De hecho El Salvador es más seguro que España, y no es coña.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Ene 2023)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No des ideas, que estos son capaces de liberalizar las hostias domésticas a las mujres...



las hostias impunes cambiaran de bando...


----------



## daesrd (6 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Analicemos el hecho. Dos hombres parecen reclamar algo a los dos travelos tranquilamente, luego uno le ha llamado maricón a uno de los travelos y se dan de hostias, la situación sube de nivel hasta el punto de que los dos travelos pegan a los dos hombres con claras intenciones de asesinarlos o dejarlos muy mal, los tacones pueden causar graves daños irreversibles incluyendo la muerte, los usaron como armas contra los dos hombres claramente desarmados.
> 
> Probablemente los dos hombres agredidos físicamente son unos subnormales que estaban provocando a los travelos, pero la reacción de los travelos fue totalmente injustificada ya que reaccionar físicamente contra alguien que te agredió verbalmente es injustificado y desproporcionado, además de ser un intento de homicidio. De hecho la mayoría de las agresiones físicas son intentos de homicidio, si una persona le pega a otra está atentando contra su integridad física y eso es un acto criminal. Por ende los agresores travelos deberían ir a prisión y pagar los daños cometidos contra las víctimas.
> 
> Por muy imbécil que sea un agresor verbal, devolverle la agresión de manera física es un acto criminal e injustificado.



El de la camiseta verde se rajó y dejó sólo el otro con los 2 travelos desvocaos...

Ha sido aquí en expaña??


----------



## daesrd (6 Ene 2023)

EduardoMoto dijo:


> Un tacón en la cabeza te puede matar. No sería el primero.hace poco a un portero de discoteca



Supongo que si, que hay tacones largos y finos de material duro que si los clavan en un ojo en en alguna parte blanda, puede causar heridas muy graves..


----------



## Plasta (6 Ene 2023)

Video viejuno.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (6 Ene 2023)

Ese video es de hace años


----------



## daesrd (7 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que cualquier transexual le mete la paliza de su vida a cualquier cuñao rancio, homófobo y gordito del foro, ya se sabía hace mucho, no hacía falta ilustrarlo.
> 
> Los trans de ese tipo que salen en el vídeo, están curtidos de la calle, la noche es peligrosa.



Eso es seguro. Por donde andan seguro hay peleas así un día si y otro también.., por eso no me extrañaría que ambos llevaran algún arma blanca en el bolso


----------



## daesrd (7 Ene 2023)

Willvanperez dijo:


> A estos desgraciados deberian de gasearlos… los travelos claro
> Soy mujer dice el enfermo sidoso
> Yo votare VOX para limpiar la sociedad de mierda



Tu crees que veremos hacer esa limpieza algún día??


----------



## daesrd (7 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Madre mía, vaya comentarios de enfermo, de odio y de delito, luego cuando calopez entrega vuestras IPs a la Guardia Civil y os empuran, como al chalado ese de Ripoll o al Los Liadora, venís aquí llorando... en fin.



Mucho peor es el comportamiento de los 2 cobardes travestidos. Las palabras no rompen huesos ni saltan ojos..


----------



## daesrd (7 Ene 2023)

elena francis dijo:


> La fuerza de un hombre combinada con la mala leche de una muer.



Y no olvides la cobardía


----------



## daesrd (7 Ene 2023)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Homosexualidad y violencia-crimen van unidos. Por eso Sion patrocina esa creación de Satán, y utiliza como punta de lanza contra la civilización.


----------



## ironpipo (7 Ene 2023)

Se han librado de que los travas una vez los han noqueado, no les atacarán también con su "otra" herramienta


----------



## skan (7 Ene 2023)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El zapato resulta decisivo en la pelea, sí. Parece que le parte la ceja. No pasa nada, pero es muy espectacular porque se pone de sangre todo como un matagorrino.



Hombre, no pasa nada... a no ser que te dé en un ojo o en la sien.


----------



## skan (7 Ene 2023)

Me parece bien que los travelos se defiendan, pero en este caso son ellos los que han comenzado a dar golpes y se han pasado tres pueblos, utilizando incluso un tacón como arma blanca, que se lo han clavado a su víctima en la cabeza.


----------



## skan (7 Ene 2023)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Pues si, pero es una de los riesgos que asumes cuando provocas a un desconocido. Bien apalizado está, se lo ha buscado y bien buscado. A mi no me caen bien los travolos, así que cuando veo uno me limito a mantener las distancias. Lo último que deseo es un enfrentamiento con un miembro del colectivo LGTBIXMKÑD*?!; tengo todas las de perder de una forma u otra.



Una cosa es insultar, otra es pegar una paliza a alguien, pudiéndo matarle.


----------



## skan (7 Ene 2023)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Mejor puñalada sorpresiva al corazón o al cuello y salir por patas y así dejas hasta al más macho de la Tierra llorando como una nena porque sabe que se va a morir...



Y así acabaríamos como en Somalia


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Ene 2023)

skan dijo:


> Hombre, no pasa nada... a no ser que te dé en un ojo o en la sien.



Eso digo, que es muy espectacular pero no pasa nada


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Ene 2023)

Mark_ dijo:


> Esas dos "señoritas" tienen mas testosterona que todo el foro junto.



Estan cansadas de que las insulten , las maltraten y las traten como mierdas alla donde vayan.
pues estos dos gilipollas se llevaron el premio gordo, ya que el vaso estaba a rebosar ya antes de este incidente.
ya sabes eso de que uno aguanta , aguanta hasta que explota? preguntaselo al par de subnormales estos que lo vivieron de 1 mano.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Ene 2023)

daesrd dijo:


> El de la camiseta verde se rajó y dejó sólo el otro con los 2 travelos desvocaos...
> 
> Ha sido aquí en expaña??



No es asi exactamente...

el de la camisa verde es el primero que se lleva el taconazo, y ahi se da cuenta de que mejor estarse quietecito. no tiene cojones a defender a su compañero porque sabe que aun podria acabar peor.

MARICON NO, LO SIGUIENTE.
AHI SOLO VEO DOS HOMBRES CON UN PAR DE COJONES, adivinad quienes son...

la diferencia entre los dos travelos y este par de gilipollas es muy clara. los travelos ni se lo pensarian segur con la pelea hasta la muerte. este par de subnormales al primer taconazo ya están llamando a mami


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Ene 2023)

daesrd dijo:


> Mucho peor es el comportamiento de los 2 cobardes travestidos. Las palabras no rompen huesos ni saltan ojos..



Que harias tu si te viene un gilipollas y te empieza a decir que eres un maricon de mierda y se caga en tu puta madre una y otra vez? que harias ?
yo seguramente le soltaria un ostión con la mano abierta, que es menos dañina que un buen puñetazo, pero suena y pica mas .
tu dejarias que te siguiera insultado ? a juzgar por tus comentarios, creo que le animarias a que siguiera insultandote a ti y a tu familia


----------



## apocalippsis (Martes a la(s) 7:17 AM)

Encima me parece que la morena es una mujer y es la que da mas duro, esa voz es de mujer. Los maricones esos se metian con la rubia que esa voz es de travelo y la morena se ve al principio que no quiere que se levante, despues se dispara la morena LA MUJER.


----------



## Libertyforall (Martes a la(s) 7:24 AM)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Encima me parece que la morena es una mujer y es la que da mas duro, esa voz es de mujer. Los maricones esos se metian con la rubia que esa voz es de travelo y la morena se ve al principio que no quiere que se levante, despues se dispara la morena LA MUJER.



Exacto, la rubia era la que menos quería que el tema llegase a las manos, pero no por ello iba a ser menos firme.

Como bien han dicho, los dos travestis van casi a muerte. O al menos a lesionar BIEN.

Y por otro lado, que sí, que hay un Lobby LGTB y demás, y que a los críos se les mete mucha basura también en la cabeza (y no solamente se les enseña la tolerancia hacia todo el mundo). Pero no estamos hablando del lobby. Eso para otro hilo.

En los casos particulares, como este o cualquier otro, tiene que ser duro que cada vez que vas a un sitio la gente, sencillamente, te juzgue. Y eso se nota en las miradas y en bastantes cosas más.

Como bien han dicho, el vaso no es que es estuviera a rebosar, es que estaba roto.



ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No es asi exactamente...
> 
> el de la camisa verde es el primero que se lleva el taconazo, y ahi se da cuenta de que mejor estarse quietecito. no tiene cojones a defender a su compañero porque sabe que aun podria acabar peor.
> 
> ...



Es una buena lectura. El de verde no ha acabado tuerto de milagro. Parece que le dan por taponar la pelea, pero bien que se la ha llevado.

Apuesto a que los dos agredidos no vuelven a pisar la noche.


----------

